# samba probleme :)



## Sumsl (15. April 2002)

Hiho@all
ich hab folgendes Problem...
ich hab grade meine (erste) linux installation durchgezogen, und wies der zufall so will, auch ein windows netzwerk im hause. 3x W2k, 1xNT4 und 2x Win98.

So. Netzwerkzugriff klappt von und auf WIn98. Der Rest schlicht und einfach garnicht.
Des weiteren: ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich ohne SWAT samba starten kann 
--> blutiger anfänger.

was müsst ihr von mir wissen, damit ihr genauer über mein prob bescheid wisst ?

mfg
Nico


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (15. April 2002)

Also, wissen muss ich nicht viel, nur: Distribution (SuSE, RedHat, Mandrake etc.), welche Samba-Version, das Aussehen Deiner smb.conf.

Dann kann ich Dir mehr sagen.
Frage: Was genau willst Du machen? Willst Du nur einen File-Server oder willst Du damit auch Deine Benutzer im LAN (Deine WinNT, Win2k, Win98) verwalten?


----------



## Sumsl (15. April 2002)

*hi digi *

Also:
Distri: Suse V7.2
Samba : 2.2.1a

Soll ich dir die ganze smb.conf posten ?
vergessen:
ich brauch das ding als fileserver und router... keine sicherheitsbelange im LAN und paket filtering von draussen, aber dazu komm ich später (irgendwann, wenn ich mal samba im griff hab )


----------



## Sumsl (15. April 2002)

```
# Samba config file created using SWAT
# from localhost (127.0.0.1)
# Date: 2002/04/15 12:34:14

# Global parameters
[global]
        coding system = 
        client code page = 850
        code page directory = /usr/local/samba/lib/codepages
        workgroup = TICSPART
        netbios name = 
        netbios aliases = 
        netbios scope = 
        server string = Samba (nix tanzen)
        interfaces = 
        bind interfaces only = No
        security = USER
        encrypt passwords = Yes
        update encrypted = Yes
        allow trusted domains = Yes
        hosts equiv = 
        min passwd length = 5
        map to guest = Bad User
        null passwords = No
        obey pam restrictions = No
        password server = 
        smb passwd file = /usr/local/samba/private/smbpasswd
        root directory = 
        pam password change = No
        passwd program = /bin/passwd
        passwd chat = *new*password* %n\n *new*password* %n\n *changed*
        passwd chat debug = No
        username map = 
        password level = 0
        username level = 0
        unix password sync = No
        restrict anonymous = No
        lanman auth = Yes
        use rhosts = No
        log level = 0
        syslog = 1
        syslog only = No
        log file = 
        max log size = 5000
        timestamp logs = Yes
        debug hires timestamp = No
        debug pid = No
        debug uid = No
        protocol = NT1
        large readwrite = No
        max protocol = NT1
        min protocol = CORE
        read bmpx = No
        read raw = Yes
        write raw = Yes
        nt smb support = Yes
        nt pipe support = Yes
        nt acl support = Yes
        announce version = 4.5
        announce as = NT
        max mux = 50
        max xmit = 65535
        name resolve order = lmhosts host wins bcast
        max packet = 65535
        max ttl = 259200
        max wins ttl = 518400
        min wins ttl = 21600
        time server = No
        change notify timeout = 60
        deadtime = 0
        getwd cache = Yes
        keepalive = 30
        lpq cache time = 10
        max smbd processes = 0
        max disk size = 0
        max open files = 10000
        read size = 16384
        socket options = TCP_NODELAY
        stat cache size = 50
        total print jobs = 0
        load printers = Yes
        printcap name = /etc/printcap
        enumports command = 
        addprinter command = 
        deleteprinter command = 
        show add printer wizard = Yes
        os2 driver map = 
        strip dot = No
        character set = 
        mangled stack = 50
        stat cache = Yes
        domain admin group = 
        domain guest group = 
        machine password timeout = 604800
        add user script = 
        delete user script = 
        logon script = 
        logon path = \\%N\%U\profile
        logon drive = 
        logon home = \\%N\%U
        domain logons = No
        os level = 2
        lm announce = Auto
        lm interval = 60
        preferred master = Auto
        local master = Yes
        domain master = Auto
        browse list = Yes
        enhanced browsing = Yes
        dns proxy = Yes
        wins proxy = No
        wins server = 
        wins support = No
        wins hook = 
        kernel oplocks = No
        oplock break wait time = 0
        add share command = 
        change share command = 
        delete share command = 
        config file = 
        preload = 
        lock dir = /usr/local/samba/var/locks
        default service = 
        message command = 
        dfree command = 
        valid chars = 
        remote announce = 
        remote browse sync = 
        socket address = 0.0.0.0
        homedir map = auto.home
        time offset = 0
        NIS homedir = No
        source environment = 
        panic action = 
        hide local users = No
        host msdfs = No
        winbind uid = 
        winbind gid = 
        template homedir = /home/%D/%U
        template shell = /bin/false
        winbind separator = \
        winbind cache time = 15
        comment = 
        path = 
        alternate permissions = No
        username = 
        guest account = nobody
        invalid users = 
        valid users = 
        admin users = 
        read list = 
        write list = 
        printer admin = 
        force user = 
        force group = 
        read only = Yes
        create mask = 0744
        force create mode = 00
        security mask = 0777
        force security mode = 00
        directory mask = 0755
        force directory mode = 00
        directory security mask = 0777
        force directory security mode = 00
        inherit permissions = No
        guest only = No
        guest ok = No
        only user = No
        hosts allow = 
        hosts deny = 
        status = Yes
        max connections = 0
        min print space = 0
        strict sync = No
        sync always = No
        write cache size = 0
        max print jobs = 1000
        printable = No
        postscript = No
        printing = bsd
        print command = lpr -r -P%p %s
        lpq command = lpq -P%p
        lprm command = lprm -P%p %j
        lppause command = 
        lpresume command = 
        queuepause command = 
        queueresume command = 
        printer name = 
        printer driver = 
        printer driver file = /usr/local/samba/lib/printers.def
        printer driver location = 
        default case = lower
        case sensitive = No
        preserve case = Yes
        short preserve case = Yes
        mangle case = No
        mangling char = ~
        hide dot files = Yes
        hide unreadable = No
        delete veto files = No
        veto files = 
        hide files = 
        veto oplock files = 
        map system = No
        map hidden = No
        map archive = Yes
        mangled names = Yes
        mangled map = 
        browseable = Yes
        blocking locks = Yes
        fake oplocks = No
        locking = Yes
        oplocks = Yes
        level2 oplocks = Yes
        oplock contention limit = 2
        posix locking = Yes
        strict locking = No
        share modes = Yes
        copy = 
        include = 
        exec = 
        preexec close = No
        postexec = 
        root preexec = 
        root preexec close = No
        root postexec = 
        available = Yes
        volume = 
        fstype = NTFS
        set directory = No
        wide links = Yes
        follow symlinks = Yes
        dont descend = 
        magic script = 
        magic output = 
        delete readonly = No
        dos filemode = No
        dos filetimes = No
        dos filetime resolution = No
        fake directory create times = No
        vfs object = 
        vfs options = 
        msdfs root = No

[homes]
        comment = Sumsl@home
        path = /home/sumsl
        create mask = 0750
        guest ok = Yes

[printers]
        comment = All Printers
        path = /tmp
        create mask = 0700
        printable = Yes
        browseable = No

[files]
        comment = standartsfreigabe
        path = /tmp
        admin users = su
        read only = No
        guest ok = Yes
        hosts allow = *
```

soviel zum thema smb.conf...
das ist die aus SWAT, ABER!!!!!
wenn ich mir die /etc/smb.conf anjoe, dann sieht die anders aus


----------



## Sumsl (15. April 2002)

*hm...*

das problem mit W2K und NT hat sich gelöst: encrypted passwords (oder so) war auf no gesetzt.. das mag der NT kern wahrescheinlich nicht.

aber trotzdem: wie kann ich samba von der komandozeile aus starten ?


----------



## SirSalomon (15. April 2002)

*samba starten...*

Hi,

mach das nicht über die Komandozeile, sondern über die rc.config 

Die findest Du unter /etc einfach mal nach smb suchen. Du findest dann einen Eintrag, den Du auf yes stellen musst.

Das war's dann schon, bei dem nächsten hochfahren wird der Samba-Server automatisch gestartet. Das siehst Du dann an der Statuszeile "starting SMB-Server" daneben sollte dann einen Moment später ein "[OK]" erscheinen.

Probiers mal...


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (15. April 2002)

Ansonsten bei SuSE 7.2:

```
/etc/init.d/smb start
```
 eingeben.

Für Win2k und WinNT gibt es bei Samba ein paar Files zum Umstellen von Registry-Einträgen um auch die Encrypted Passwords anzunehmen.


----------



## Sumsl (16. April 2002)

*hm.*

In /etc/rc.config finde ich nix von wegen start_smb, und wenn ichs reinschreibe, bekomm ich nur lauter "failed" meldungen beim booten.

ich geht jetzt einfach her und installier die ganze kiste neu, ist ja kein aufstand.

ich glaub ich hab da jetzt wild rumkonfiguriert und irgendwie ein paar fehler gemacht. ich fang nochmal von vorn an und meld mich heute nachmittag 

bis später *seufz*

ps
konnte gestern nicht mehr posten, weil nach feierabend is nunmal feierabend, da hab  ich keine lust mehr auf arbeit *grins*


----------

